# Islam, What The World Needs To Know



## pardus (Jul 18, 2010)

Educate Yourselves People!


----------



## pardus (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## pardus (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Manolito (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the thread. I have been reading and trying to understand but this post has helped put into prospective the thought process as opposed to the words I have been reading. 

It appears my country elected one of these Muslims into the Oval Office. 

Sadly Bill


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 18, 2010)

Haven't had a chance to watch all of the videos before posting, just a couple of the first ones.  Robert Spencer is a very smart man, and is most definitely not afraid to call a spade a spade.  Thank you for taking the time to find/share these.


----------

